# stearic acid spots?



## loriag (Jun 10, 2018)

Well I do believe I have my first case of stearic acid spots. What do you think? 
Recipe OO 50%, CO 22%, PO 21%, Castor oil 4 %, Cocoa butter 3 %
Lye was 108 degrees, oil 101
Two thing a little different when making this recipe, when I stirred my lye water it almost looked "a bit" cloudy. I had sprayed the stainless steal craft on the inside with 99% alcohol and wiped it out before use. I usually see 100% clear lye water so this was a bit odd. 
Second, I melt my oils in the microwave, I had melted my cocoa and it heats up the pyrex measuring container quite a bit, so I added the CO and just stirred until it was melted. Usually I melt my CO in the microwave after the cocoa (but in the same pyrex with the premelted cocoa). I always melt my PO in the microwave separately as when my larger bucket of palm arrives I melt and put it into 1 c size mason jars for later usage and melting for recipes. Than I poor my hot oil into my cool oils and only warm in the microwave 10 plus seconds to match the lye temp. 
When I made the lye water it had cooled on it's own to 108 without the help of cool water bath on the container. 
The soap does not zap, I use a wire cutter but also cut a piece with a knife to make sure it was all the way through the bars. 
It couldn't be pour mixed TD as I didn't use any! I have had that and can spread the white dots of TD on one soap with my finger. 

Also side question, how long can you keep premixed oil soluble TD in the fridge once premixed. 

Now the soap didn't turn out design wise anyway, and one of my boys really liked the Lime and Lavender EO combo, so he can have the batch!


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 10, 2018)

They could be spots or bubbles. If you rub them, do they smooth out?


----------



## loriag (Jun 10, 2018)

Nope they don't smooth out. They are actual white spots. Not wire cutter bumps either.


----------



## KristaY (Jun 11, 2018)

It could very well be stearic spots but if so, it's a cosmetic issue only and doesn't change the safety of the soap. You use 21% PO & lower temps of oils and lye so that could be the problem. I also use 20-30% PO so I soap warmer which helps. My usual soaping temps of both oils and lye are about 110-115 F. For me, soaping warmer helps cut down on the stearic spots. Not always, but it helps!


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm also thinking stearic spots since they didn't smooth out.


----------

